# Speed run



## beastcoast (Apr 29, 2013)

What's your fastest coast to coast time? I'm posted up in VT and looking to get out to CA for some work, heading out in early may, trying to arrive by mid may. When your really cooking and that thumb is hooking in rides how long does it take you to make it across?


----------



## Mongo (Apr 29, 2013)

My personal best was about 5 and 1/2 days from NYC to Chico, CA.


----------



## Sovn (Jul 9, 2013)

Mongo, what trains did you take? I'm hoping to get a nice run like that from Jacksonville, FL to Seattle, WA


----------

